# Parentheses Fuzz



## jmsfcx (Apr 17, 2020)

Hello, hope everyone in quarantine/essential workers are staying healthy. I put this together for a friend! My first time ever screen printing, free hand (I will build a table for future builds since this did not come out completely straight). Went with a direct rip of the Life pedal artwork. Sounds killer.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Apr 17, 2020)

Wow nice dude!!!


----------



## Barry (Apr 17, 2020)

Nice job!


----------



## justin23000 (Apr 18, 2020)

That looks fantastic! Did you spray the gold?


----------



## jmsfcx (Apr 18, 2020)

justin23000 said:


> That looks fantastic! Did you spray the gold?


nope! bought a cheap screen printing kit and used some gold acrylic ink.


----------



## Hexjibber (Apr 22, 2020)

jmsfcx said:


> nope! bought a cheap screen printing kit and used some gold acrylic ink.



I’ve been looking into trying screenprinting, still can’t quite decide whether it’s too much work for a one off pedal, how was your experience of it?


----------



## cooder (Apr 22, 2020)

Most excellent and the screen printing iis out of the ballpark if you did that first time with a cheapo kit.... well done!


----------

